# Jeepers Creepers Costume



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Sick, I love it. Great job


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

that's amazing!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

that is awesome! Love it!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Can you say freaking creepy as all hell!!!!!!! 

Seriously great job!


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

This is amazing! Really love the work you did on the clothing!


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn, that looks awesome! And really freakin' scary!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Great job once again sirbrad


----------



## Christy Bridge Marsh (Oct 2, 2012)

How did you do the head/face?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Christy Bridge Marsh said:


> How did you do the head/face?


It's a mask from Monsters and Make-Up from Brian Penikas, the special effects make up man from the movie Jeepers Creepers


----------

